# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  مشكلة قراءة الأطفال (دسلكسية) ...}}~

## ورده محمديه

عسر القراءة - الديسليكسيا
ما هو عسر القراءة ؟
ما هي الديسليكسيا ؟
أصل كلمة (دسلكسيا) تأتي من اللغة اليونانية وتعني صعوبة مع الكلمات ، وسببها الاختلاف في تركيبة المخ الذي يتعامل مع تحليل اللغة و يؤثر بالتالي على المهارات المطلوبة للتعلم سواء في القراءة أو الكتابة أو الإملاء أو الأرقام.
هذا لا يعني أن المريض بالدسلكسيا لن يكون مثقفا بل بالمساعدة الملائمة يمكنه أن يكون ناجحا وعادة ما يكون هذا الشخص لديه أسلوب مختلف في مواجهة المشاكل وحلها.
كم عدد الناس الذين يعانون من الدسلكسيا ؟ 
يقدر عدد الناس الذين يعانون من الدسلكسيا بدرجة كبيرة حوالي 10% من السكان . 

ما هي الصعوبات المحددة في التعلم ؟ 
إن الدسلكسيا عبارة عن حالة من الحالات الخاصة في صعوبة التعلم أي تحت مظلة ( صعوبات خاصة في التعلم ) وهي تعني أن هذه الصعوبات محددة وليست تعبيرا عاما لمعنى صعوبات التعلم . 

بعض المعلومات عن الدسلكسيا: 
" لا علاقة بين الذكاء و الدسلكسيا ، على العكس هناك نسبة عالية من الذكاء عند بعض من يعانون من الدسلكسيا. 
" الدسلكسيا نتيجة لاختلاف خلقي في المخ عنه في الشخص العادي. 
" الدسلكسيا في معظمها تكون نتيجة للتوارث في العائلة. 
" تظهر الدسلكسيا لدي الأولاد أكثر عنها لدي البنات. 
" ممكن تحسن القدرات الكتابية والإملائية لدي من هم مصابين بالدسلكسيا وخاصة عند استعمال الكمبيوتر. 
" يحتاج مرضى الدسلكسيا أن يكشف عليهم أخصائيون نفسانيون متخصصون لتقييم كل حالة على حده ثم وضع الحل الملائم لها ، على أنه ليس هناك دواء أو وسيلة للشفاء التام منها. 
" لابد من تعاون الشخص نفسه مع أقربائه ومدرسيه في تقليل آثار حالة الدسلكسيا لديه. 
" الصبر وطول البال مع من يعاني منهم ضروري للتعامل معهم. 
" لابد من إعطاء من يعاني من الدسلكسيا الوقت الملائم له في الامتحانات والواجبات المنزلية. 
" عدم إعطاء من يعاني من الدسلكسيا مواد كثيرة مثل اللغة الأجنبية والرياضيات المتقدمة والمعلومات الكثيرة. 
" التعرف على الإمكانية الخاصة في أفراد الدسلكسيا والتركيز عليها مثل علوم الكمبيوتر والحرف ، لملاءمتها لتركيبهم الدماغي. 
" تقوية الثقة بالنفس لدي من هو دسلكسك. 
" إعطاء من هو دسلكسك الوقت الكافي لكتابة المعلومات سواء المكتوبة أو الشفهية واستيعاب الأسئلة والتعليمات. 
توعية الوالدين والمدرسين والمدرسات والموجه الاجتماعي ورب العمل بحالة الدسلكسيا وتفهم حالة من يعاني منها.

الأعراض
كيف نلاحظ من يعاني من الدسلكسيا ؟ 
إن هناك دلالات تظهر قبل سن التعلم وتدل على أن الطفل في حالة خطر وهي: 
" التأخر أو عدم الكلام بوضوح أو خلط الكلمات أو الجمل. 
" الصعوبة في تنفيذ بعض الأعمال مثل ارتداء الملابس بصورة طبيعية مثل ربطة العنق وربط الحذاء واستعمال الأزرار. 
" طريقة استعمال الأدوات كأن تقع من يده الأغراض أو عندما يحمل كوب الماء يهتز الكوب ويتناثر ما فيه وصعوبة التنسيق فيما يقوم به من أعمال مثل مسك الكرات أو تنطيطها أو رميها بصورة عادية. 
" صعوبة التركيز عند الاستماع للقصص أو عندما يقرأ لهم من قصص. 
" حالات عائلية سابقة مشابهة. 
مع ملاحظة أن ليس كل من هو مصاب بدسلكسيا تظهر عليه كل هذه الدلالات كما أنه ليس كل من يعاني من بعض هذه الدلالات يعتبر أنه يعاني من الدسلكسيا بل قد يكون طفلا عاديا. 

هل من الممكن القيام بعمل قبل بدء الدراسة للطفل؟ 
نعم إن هناك طرق متعددة لمساعدة الطفل بتحسين مهاراته كي لا يتعرض للرسوب في المدرسة وهناك كتب حول هذا الموضوع. 

ما هي الدلائل بالنسبة لأطفال المدارس؟ 
واحدة من أهم الدلائل للأطفال المصابين بالدسلكسيا هي الصعوبة الغير متوقعة عندهم في التحصيل العلمي في المدرسة مع أنه يظهر عندهم نفس قدرات الطلبة الآخرين الذين ليس لديهم صعوبة في التحصيل العلمي ، ويظهر عليهم أحيانا أن استيعابهم العلمي بطئ مقابل أوقات أخرى يظهروا بحالة لا بأس بها، كما أن الاختلاف في العمر يظهر مشاكل بطرق مختلفة. 
الدلالات في الأطفال حتى 9 سنوات : 
" صعوبة خاصة في تعلم القراءة والكتابة والتهجئة. 
" تكرار واستمرار التبدل في الأرقام مثل 15 لرقم 51 أو ج بحرف خ . 
" صعوبة تحديد الاتجاه يمينا أو شمالا. 
" صعوبة تعلم حروف الهجاء ، و جداول الضرب وتذكر الأشياء المتتالية مثل أيام الأسبوع والأشهر. 
" استمرار صعوبة ربط الأحذية ومسك الكرة أو رميها. 
" صعوبة التركيز والمتابعة. 
" صعوبة تنفيذ ومتابعة التعليمات سواء كتابة أو قراءة. 
" التذمر المؤدي إلى مشاكل سلوكية. 
الدلالات في الأطفال ما بين 9 إلى 12 سنة ومنها : 
" استمرار الأخطاء في القراءة. 
" أخطاء إملائية غريبة كنسيان حروف من كلمات أو وضع الحروف في غير مكانها. 
" يحتاج إلى وقت أكثر من المتوسط في الكتابة. 
" غير منظم في المدرسة والبيت. 
" صعوبة نقل وكتابة المعلومات من السبورة في الفصل أو من الكتاب بصورة دقيقة. 
" صعوبة في تذكر أو تحليل التعليمات الشفهية وفهمها. 
" يزداد ضعف الثقة بالنفس المؤدية إلى زيادة التذمر. 
الدلالات للتلاميذ من هم أكبر من 12 سنة: 
" استمرارية القراءة بصورة غير دقيقة أو بتعابير ملائمة. 
" أخطاء إملائية متكررة لكن بصور مختلفة. 
" صعوبة التخطيط وكتابة المواضيع. 
" حصول التخبط في تلقي التعليمات الشفوية أو الأرقام الهاتفية. 
" الصعوبة الشديدة في تعلم اللغة الأجنبية. 
" قلة المثابرة وقلة الثقة بالنفس. 
ملاحظة: 
ليس كل الذين يعانون من الدسلكسيا يظهر عليهم كل هذه الدلالات كما أن هذه الدلالات لا تظهر بنفس الدرجة.

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

الله يعطيكِ العآآفيه  
سلمتي من كل مكروه  
دمتي بقلبٌ* نآآبض*..

----------


## ورده محمديه

شكراً على المرور 
دمتي في تواصل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..

معلومات جديدة ومفردات أجدد ...

مفيد للغاية ماقدمتي عزيزتي..لكِ من الشكر أجزله ..


يعطيك العافية ياارب
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ورده محمديه

منورهـ حبيبتي دموع
دمتي في تواصل

----------


## نبراس،،،

جمييله جدا هذه المعلوومات 
مشكووره خييه 
على هذا المجهوود
دمتم بخيير

----------


## ورده محمديه

شكراً على المرور 
دمت في تواصل

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كل الشكر خيتو ورده على المعلومة 

اختيار موفق بارك الله فيك

----------


## ورده محمديه

شكراً على المرور 
دمتي في تواصل

----------

